# Spiderman 3 gifs and pics



## Dimezanime88 (May 14, 2007)

Well I just got this idea from Sunuvmann and if anybody wants animated gifs or caps from the movie I would be happy to make them. The movie is not of great quality but it's watchable and understandable. Sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forums, just thought it would make more sense to put it here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2007)

thank you.......can you make me one..where he was sliding down the street with a car door..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 14, 2007)

Forgot to mention, I haven't finished watching the movie yet. Do you remember in which part of the movie that happened? Not specifically the time, but what was going on before that happened?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2007)

it was the first time spidey faught sandman..and he sandpunched spiderman through the van..while spiderman skitted down the street..he took the door and started skateboarding.....this is why spiderman movies make so much


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 14, 2007)

Good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Good?



i wish i can rep you more then once...thanks man

edit:it says it can't take 1 MB..but 341.8 KB


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 14, 2007)

Let me see if I can shrink it more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2007)

ok thanks......


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

Well this is the best I could do, taking away the effects, the boarder, and size. The funny thing is that this is a low quality version. It's ridiculous.lol


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2007)

^you could always make it into a sig instead...

and you're in the wrong section


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

Yea, should've asked Gesy on that. And I thought it was in the wrong section but wasn't sure. Guess I gotta wait for a mod to come. But I mean it's about the movie and clips from it, why wouldn't it be exceptable here?

Edit: Smaller version of the first one so it's not too fast.


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2007)

I don't know.. >.>

where did you get clips from the movie? did you dl it? (if you did please tell me where xD)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

Roy said:


> I don't know.. >.>
> 
> where did you get clips from the movie? did you dl it? (if you did please tell me where xD)



I got the movie and it's available on the internet now. Though if I spread it around too much on where I got it, they might shut down the place.lol


----------



## Captain Gir (May 15, 2007)

lol i have to rofl when i see the "Delicious" sig from a cam (Gurbik)


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 15, 2007)

I didn't felt like posting any Spidey gifs since I also dled that crappy cam  but since this thread is made, I can make a few


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

You people, stop stealing my spotlight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 15, 2007)

lol, don't worry...I haven't made any gifs of the "Cool ones" yet


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

What I don't get is the boarder thing. I do them but they are uneven or sometimes they don't show up properly when uploaded. Exactly how do you add your boarders?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 15, 2007)

lol! i would love to help here!


anyone with requests should holla!
@captain pimp: nice gifs!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 15, 2007)

Why did Captain Pimp get banned just now?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 15, 2007)

wtf?! did he?! maybe his sig size was too large..


----------



## Roy (May 15, 2007)

his gif sig was probably too big


----------



## Gurbik (May 16, 2007)

if anything, borders decrease the kb size


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> i wish i can rep you more then once...thanks man
> 
> edit:it says it can't take 1 MB..but 341.8 KB




if you host it on another site you might be able to go over 1 mb.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 16, 2007)

Hmm, now where was I?..



Dimezanime18 said:


> What I don't get is the boarder thing. I do them but they are uneven or sometimes they don't show up properly when uploaded. Exactly how do you add your boarders?



ahh, it's quite easy actually. First, get all your frames imported into imageready. Then, click on the last layer in the layer window on the right (the top layer is the last layer). Go to the top and then click *Layer*--)*New*--)*Layer*.  After that, go to the top and click *Select*--)*All*. Your gif image should have those black lines moving and surrounding it. 

When you're done with that, go to Edit--)Stroke. You'll get a window popping out and where it says Width, type 3 (or it's there already). Your Location should be "Inside." For contents, use "black" and press ok after that. Do this step two more times, but for 2nd time..the width is 2 and content is white. For the 3rd time, width is 1 pixel and content is black. That's all  



@lk3mizt said:


> @captain pimp: nice gifs!!



lol, thnx dude ^^;;



Gurbik said:


> if anything, borders decrease the kb size



haha, very true  Another good thing about borders besides decoration~


----------



## Shade (May 16, 2007)

Since you guys are using a LQ version on the movie, your GIFs would turn out a lot better if you turned up the brightness before publishing it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2007)

Yea, should've thought of that. And also, thanks Captain!


----------



## plox (May 16, 2007)

can u make a gif where spiderman and harry are working togheter to fight sandman and venom?
> any part of the fight is good


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2007)

I try to get that done.


----------



## SORRIN.R.P (May 17, 2007)

oh can you please make one where spidey is being beatup by venom in the construction site.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

Can someone help in delivering these gifs. Been pretty busy and I can only do one, and that's for Plox's request.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 17, 2007)

SORRIN.R.P said:


> oh can you please make one where spidey is being beatup by venom in the construction site.



i'll do this one.. the problem is there were a lot of scenes where spidy and venom fought in the constructions site. I'll chose a suitable one though..

you also did not specify whether it was for an avatar of a sig..


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

im gonna go with sorrin meaning for an avatar.

If you could I'd like a sig and ava of spiderman making the cage around venom and then banging all of them and the symbiote coming off of eddie and the symbiote having its own body and venom being destroyed by the bomb.

this shouldnt be too complex im just too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## Deadpool (May 17, 2007)

I got my sig from 4chan.org but yea I like my sig


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> im gonna go with sorrin meaning for an avatar.
> 
> If you could I'd like a sig and ava of spiderman making the cage around venom and then banging all of them and the symbiote coming off of eddie and the symbiote having its own body and venom being destroyed by the bomb.
> 
> this shouldnt be too complex im just too lazy to do it myself.



I can do that, but not a scene that's longer than 12-14 seconds >.>

and since you don't have SM yet, your avy can only contain 2-3 sec worth of a scene.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

hmm well if u take it from when the cage is already around venom and he starts banging on it going around and around about 4 seconds worth of that then skip to when the symbiote comes off and is his own entity for like 3-4 seconds and then skip to peter throwing the bomb at venom and have the beginning of the explosion which should take like 5 seconds that should work for the time frame.

if thats possible that would be great and fit the time limit.

BTW total video converter lets you make gifs as long as you want.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> hmm well if u take it from when the cage is already around venom and he starts banging on it going around and around about 4 seconds worth of that then skip to when venom comes off and is his own entity for like 3-4 seconds and then skip to the bomb hitting him which should take like 3 or 4 seconds that should work for the time frame. just skip when hes making the cage and skip all the drama inside the cage.
> 
> if thats possible that would be great and fit the time limit.



hmm, I think this should do. 


Color quality of the gif shouldn't be that much of a problem. Use it if you want to


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

damn good just wondering if dimez's color from his spiderman3 movie would be any better.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

I think he has the same cam rip as I do. And the gif is meant for your sig  It's too big for your avy if you're wondering.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

oh ok thanks lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 18, 2007)

Yea, I have the same. Lol, there's only one, though like somebody suggested earlier, you can change the brightness and contrast, and even the color balance.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

I like it dark kinda. anyways the groups tknet and fuze are pretty damn good cam versions of the film  which u can get off isohunt,  but they are like 1.39 gigs.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> BTW total video converter lets you make gifs as long as you want.



meh, I don't feel like learning another way to make gifs >.<



Dimezanime18 said:


> Yea, I have the same. Lol, there's only one, though like somebody suggested earlier, you can change the brightness and contrast, and even the color balance.



Hmm, I tried changing the brightness and whatnot, but I don't think it's possible  (when I brightened a frame, it became white >.>)



Symbiote said:


> I like it dark kinda. anyways the groups tknet and fuze are pretty damn good cam versions of the film  which u can get off isohunt,  but they are like 1.39 gigs.



yea, but they seem worth it despite the big file size


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 19, 2007)

Captain, I know I seem lazy, but I can't seem to come up with the other request that I decided to take on. Can you please do it for me? Plus reps.lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Captain, I know I seem lazy, but I can't seem to come up with the other request that I decided to take on. Can you please do it for me? Plus reps.lol



ahh, if you insist ^^;; (Don't worry, you don't have to rep me for helping you out )



plox said:


> can u make a gif where spiderman and harry are working togheter to fight sandman and venom?
> > any part of the fight is good



Ehh, I found this part the only "teamwork" the two did, but it's kinda dark to see although I was able to brighten it up a bit T_T



and rehost it if you want to use it so you don't lose bandwidth so easily..(since Spider-man 3 is SO popular).


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Numero Uno has unlimited bandwidth I believe


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2007)

Btw does anyone have a gif of when Peter Parker comes out the clothes shop with the black clothes and is dancing  stupidly? I like that scene.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 19, 2007)

lol someone (sunuvaman) is already using that as his/her avatar!

oh yeah, i offered to make a spiderman gif for someone and i can't remember who or what they told me to do!


----------



## Hio (May 19, 2007)

Nice Nice Nice


----------



## Hio (May 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw does anyone have a gif of when Peter Parker comes out the clothes shop with the black clothes and is dancing  stupidly? I like that scene.




Do you mean this?


ps: it's not mine


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2007)

Hio said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> ps: it's not mine



Yeah that one!  That one!


----------



## foofan_22 (May 21, 2007)

oh, emo Spiderman, how you tickle me so...


----------

